# Looking for some guidance towards my next step in my career



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Move away from your dad and join the union. Your dad wan't that secretly for you also, even though he is gonna miss your helping once you are gone. Later, when you got a card and can go back anytime , you can work with your dad again if you like.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MarcM said:


> Hey guys. First post. Glad to have found this forum.
> 
> I'm going to try to make this short. I've worked as a residential electrician with my father for roughly three years. I unfortunately haven't paid close attention to the amount of hours I have worked so far but I do have all my pay stubs still. I have a decent grasp on hands on knowledge but I haven't spent much time studying. Can someone please help point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


If you got into either one of those locals, you would probably be making more than your dad while working an easy 40 hours and taking nothing home with you when the work day ends. 

The question is, can you get in? How many people do you know that can pull strings for you?

If you could get into either of those locals, I would recommend it. Keep working with your father on a sidework basis for extra money and residential experience. Then you will be a very well-off and experienced electrician who can do whatever he wants.


----------



## MarcM (Dec 24, 2019)

HackWork said:


> The question is, can you get in? How many people do you know that can pull strings for you?
> 
> If you could get into either of those locals, I would recommend it.


That is a good question. In New Jersey, I have one strong "string". I would actually think that my friend would get me right in there. *Does anyone have information about the union in Charlotte, North Carolina* or transferring hours?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MarcM said:


> I love working with my dad. He is an expert electrician but his teaching skills aren't all that great. Neither is his temper
> Marc


This post seriously makes me LOL. Both of my sons have worked on jobs with me since they were young (7 or 8) and I'm pretty sure they would both say the exact same thing you said - "I love you dad, but if rather flip burgers than work with you!":vs_laugh:


MarcM said:


> That is a good question. In New Jersey, I have one strong "string". I would actually think that my friend would get me right in there. *Does anyone have information about the union in Charlotte, North Carolina* or transferring hours?


White Electric is who you need to link up with. They are "THE" union contractor in NC. They will get you taken care of. Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

See if this helps.

http://ibew379.org/


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joebanana said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> http://ibew379.org/




Freaks me out to see a union hall without it full of Asians. I never saw one before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MarcM said:


> Hey guys. First post. Glad to have found this forum.
> 
> I'm going to try to make this short. I've worked as a residential electrician with my father for roughly three years. I unfortunately haven't paid close attention to the amount of hours I have worked so far but I do have all my pay stubs still. I have a decent grasp on hands on knowledge but I haven't spent much time studying. Can someone please help point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...



You should compare notes with my son junior......


BTW welcome aboard @MarcM!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MarcM said:


> That is a good question. In New Jersey, I have one strong "string". I would actually think that my friend would get me right in there. *Does anyone have information about the union in Charlotte, North Carolina* or transferring hours?



Stick with NJ locals!

Pay rates south of Jersey are a bad joke.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I tell them all (aspiring helpers that want to join a union), Washington DC is looking for help NOW.

If you have a place to live you can get in.

What type of work have you been doing?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MarcM said:


> That is a good question. In New Jersey, I have one strong "string". I would actually think that my friend would get me right in there.


Then go for it. $55 per hour plus huge pension, annuity, and the best healthcare you will find (without having to pay extra for it out of your paycheck).


----------

